# Haunt Addiction/Work Balance or Something Like That



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Well, with Haunter's Hangout about to approach its season finale and the Convention season nearly over, it's easy to see that the season of foam, sweat and beers is upon us. When I started decorating heavily for Halloween I didn't know that it would end up becoming such a focus of my life - much to the possible chagrin of my friends and coworkers (my family are as bad as me, thankfully). 

Part of my transition into 'real' haunting was spurred by my job - working for a boarding school, I have the options of taking summers off - which, theoretically, makes a lot of room in the schedule for building. Unfortunately, much of my wage is going to go into funding real life repairs - porches, bathroom renovation... 

I made a joking deal with Mrs. Pickins that if I took summer employment this year that it would be to fund Halloween... much to my 'dismay', I got a little more employment than I wanted working for a chamber music camp until August. The pay is on scale with my school year job, without all the nasty deductions of regular employment. 

So now I have the funds to do this right (foam walls aren't the cheapest thing to make after all), and assist in the repairs, but time has become much more scarce. 

How does everyone balance off work and building, especially at the walkthrough level? I'm amazed at what weekend warriors can accomplish but I'm a bit nervous right now... I feel like I either have adequate funds or ample time, but never both of them at the same moment. 

Weird question, I suppose, but I'm curious (and probably need a little reassurance that I can do this...)

Grimm


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*You're not alone in this battle of time vs money. Lots of people here burn the midnight oil, especially as we get closer to Halloween. It's great that your family has the same dedication to haunt night as you do. It does make it easier as time goes on! It can be hard though to balance work, family and decor building for any holiday. But it get's even harder as we get into the fall season.

I guess the thing is that you just need to sit down and make time. Even if it's just an hour a night, saving one or two days for recovery for yourself. It's great if you can get the rest of your family involved in building or repairing what you need for this years haunt.

Life unfortunately does get into the way of things from time to time. And those type of life challenges have to be dealt with first. If your family is as involved or excited about Halloween as you say they are, then hopefully they are more understanding about time you spend for Halloween repairs and the like.

Maybe invite some friends over during a weekend and have a building party and buy them food and such. Of course you want to get people who love and enjoy Halloween like you do cause otherwise it might get a little boring for them and then you've accomplished nothing except wasted time.

But you'll find as you spend more time on here that we are all pretty much in the same boat as your are with not having money and time all at the same moment. And that there are a lot of great understanding people (haunter's) like yourself, that go through the same thing every year.

The thing is....it all seems to work out in the end, and you just do the best that you can. That's all any of us can do! 
*_


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally agree with TW, time and money are the two things most of us dont have enough of. And because we as haunters love what we do..... "it all seems to work out in the end and you do the best that you can".
And my favorite thought, "what ever you don't get done this year, goes on next years list".


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I feel your pain, Grimm. I try to do things here and there throughout the summer months and get as much as I can done. There is always that nagging in the back of my mind that I'll never get it all done, but like others have said, you get as much done as you can and move anything uncompleted to next year. At least your family is on board with your hobby- mine is definitely not and it makes it harder to take some time to work on props. They are clueless about how much time it takes to complete a decent prop, or even care that it matters. So I sometimes clandestinely work a few minutes here and there (while I've got the saw out, might as well cut some plywood for that coffin- I can assemble it later) and then take a few minutes some other time to spray paint, or dress a prop or do some detail work. Nobody really wonders exactly what I am doing if I say "I'm going out to the barn to clean up my workshop" as long as I come back in a reasonable time. Bottom line is whatever I finish and goes into the haunt is appreciated by the tots and that is what is important.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Life gets in the way.....that is the optimal phrase!! For the last several years I had to turn my life around due to health issues I've been forced to deal with, and no matter how bad things got, my one solace besides my family, was realizing I have way too many Halloween props I have to finish to give in!! Lol!! I had to take a long break from creating, and it wasn't easy, but I created little things to stifle the urge when I could. I'm finally back to full creation mode, and working on my haunt again. My point is a little off target I know, but the point I'm getting at is, do what you can, and be happy!! I took pleasure in knowing eventually I'll get back to it, and no matter what, I knew I'd enjoy the ride as long as I could!! Do what you can and enjoy this awesome holiday!!


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

hmm.. time management yeah???
it's hard when you work like me right know.. 8 to 8 ouhh


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your words of encouragement. And, Willow39, you and I are sharing a similar reality. 

My school year job is pretty set, and is easy to schedule build time within - it rarely exceeds 45 hours per week. I was apprehensive when I took this summer position, I wrote this post a month before it actually started. I was correct to be a bit worried. I have yet to have a complete staff and haven't worked a week less than 65 hours since mid-June, taking one day off. I've done a small amount of prop building and purchased a carport frame and the tools missing from my workshop that I need. Luckily, my wife has been plugging along on corpsing old defunct props, making spell books and candles. Almost all of my free night time recreation has been watching haunt videos, listening to Hauntcast or online Halloween shopping. My coworkers must be so sick of Halloween 

I'm hoping to take off for the Haunt Club gathering in Nashua in August to get a dose of that essential Haunter revitalization. My position officially ends on the 10th (which makes taking the weekend before off a bit weird?). 

Since I've made the change from 'yard decorator' to 'home haunter', I've noticed that the 'oh crap, it's almost here' has moved from late September to July. 

Still hopeful, 

Grimm


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

Love what Troll said....
Ya!


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

This may be totally nuts, but I'm seriously thinking about doing our normal home haunt in our basement and then working at a local theme park's Halloween event on the weekends starting in Sept. If I can put the basement together by mid-Sept, I should be good to go. Big IF.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

The struggle is real!!! lol I don't decorate my yard anymore. This year my focus is my Halloween show/party on the 18th of October. I'm a semi-working musician playing consistently in four bands currently. Two of those have paid gigs, two are occasionally paid but passion projects. On top of that i'm working two part time jobs so that isn't always bad besides inconsistent hours. I started planning my show in July and now that it is August i'm finishing all my pre-planning and starting work on stage props and costumes as well as rehearsing. On top of that, i'm playing SIX shows this month, all different setlists!!! And I don't have much money. So I always try to go at everything 100% but learn to be ok with 80% in the end if things don't go smooth. May time be on all of our sides! In the end at least we all try our hardest to make it all piece together.


----------

